# Tsuru Headlight Conversion Questions



## SVLeonard85 (Oct 16, 2003)

I just bought a new Tsuru Headlight Conversion from Greg V at Nissan. I installed everything, but now the right headlight looks dimmer the the left headlight. It is not the bulbs because I got new PIAA bulbs as well. I dont have high beams either. What should I do? The left light is bright and works well the right light is dimmer and doesnt work as well. It has to be the wiring, because a friend and I did it. Should I take it to a shop that specializes in wiring. Im lost on what to do? Why no high beams? The fuses are intact and working but no high beams the blue light in the dash doesnt even come on any more. Im confused. 

Anyone who has the Tsuru kit. Is the corner light still meant to be the blinker. Because my friend and I hooked up the blinker in the center light, the little one on the other side of the headlight and now my blinker blinks really fast. Please help!!!

Steve


----------



## Mr. Nice Guy (Jul 28, 2003)

*Answer to your question.....*

Check out this link: http://www.nissanperformancemag.com/december01/headlights.shtml

Check your wiring. Is sounds like the wiring is crossed. Let us know.


----------



## SVLeonard85 (Oct 16, 2003)

fixed the right headlight, everything works great. BUT my little high beam light is on, I dont have high beams because I have to get the switch replaced, but I may have the high beam wires crossed with the low beams. Will check it out and let you know. 

Steve


----------



## erosas12022001 (Apr 23, 2004)

Not to get off the subject and all but I'm about to buy the lights from Greg V and would like to know how you payed for them and was it everything as described.


----------



## SVLeonard85 (Oct 16, 2003)

erosas12022001 said:


> Not to get off the subject and all but I'm about to buy the lights from Greg V and would like to know how you payed for them and was it everything as described.


I paid Greg V with a credit card. He sent them out soon following my payment, and I was enjoying them earlier the next week. The kit he sells it 100% legit and truly awesome. I wasnt disappointed and neither will you if you purchase from him. I plan on get some pictures soon. Hope this helps. I think he accepts a lot of payment types. Not sure though. He was really great though.

Steve


----------



## Sentra GTR-1 (Aug 2, 2002)

*Tsuru Headlights*

How much did you pay dude? Ive purchased from Greg before as well, he is awesome. I wanna pay by credit card too. How much did you pay with shipping?


----------



## SVLeonard85 (Oct 16, 2003)

Sentra GTR-1 said:


> How much did you pay dude? Ive purchased from Greg before as well, he is awesome. I wanna pay by credit card too. How much did you pay with shipping?


$300.00 Shipped, The best deal I could find that actually sounded legit. Brand New Hella Lights with all the included parts. Its really great. Everyone should buy.

Steve


----------



## Sentra GTR-1 (Aug 2, 2002)

Holy [email protected]#$!!!, that is the best deal I have ever seen!!! Best I got was 375.00 shipped. Im sending Greg an email right now and ordering mine now!!!!!


----------



## SVLeonard85 (Oct 16, 2003)

Sentra GTR-1 said:


> Holy [email protected]#$!!!, that is the best deal I have ever seen!!! Best I got was 375.00 shipped. Im sending Greg an email right now and ordering mine now!!!!!


LOL, I think that is the best price on the market. He sold them to me about two weeks ago. Hopefully he is still selling them for that price, Im sure he is though. Good Luck with that.

Steve


----------



## erosas12022001 (Apr 23, 2004)

Greg V definitely sounds like the guy to talk to. i called him last week though and he told me $410 shipped so I gotta see if I can get him to give them to me for $300 as well. Some guy named SR200 doesn't seem to want to sell them to me or something because every time I try and write to him he seems to ignore me. He told me $270 shipped but it seems like Greg V might be the way to go. Has anyone purchased the lights from SR200?


----------



## Sentra GTR-1 (Aug 2, 2002)

Yo! Greg V is definitely the man to go to. I bought My Tsuru Headlight conversion Thursday by credit card for 300.00 shipped. Said that they should be here by Friday due to the 4th of July holiday slowing shipping down. I have gotten two other quotes 325.00 shipped and 375.00 shipped. This is probably the cheapest youll find a new Tsuru Headlight conversion kit.U want them cheap? Greg V is the man to go to! Make a move people! Peace ^_^


----------

